# Join Flute Community!!!



## FluteVitality (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

My colleagues and I created a flute network for flautists of all ages and experience. Here is a link:

http://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003984012587&refid=7

The name of the group is Flute Vitality. We need some support! Join our productive flute community! Mingle with the flute professors at the top universities (Rhonda Larson, one of the most influential flautists of our generation, recently became part of the group!!)

Please consider joining Flute Vitality. Offer your expertise and learn from the experts!


----------



## pakula (Jul 7, 2012)

hello and welcome to the community


----------

